# Brincos Desierto de los Leones



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Este domingo (como casi todos) estuve en el Desierto y me encontré un buen brinquito en "cuatro caminos". Gracias a los que lo construyeron, como pueden ver, no nos levantamos mucho pero estuvo divertido... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Desierto de los Leones - YouTube






Ya quedó el link!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bien por ese Madafilm !!!*

Te quedo genial la edición de tu film, Muy PRO:thumbsup:

Se ve divertido el brinquito, buena onda por quien se puso a construirlo.

Nada mas dile a tu cuate el de la bici blanca que cuando salte, quite la botella del gatorade del porta bidón, porque en una de esas se le sale y puede arriesgarse a un accidente.:eekster:

Y bueno de tu TURNER, ni hablar, saltas con un aplomo y distinción, como solo en una Turner se puede hacer 

Saludos y que sigan los vídeos y las fotos fluyendo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esa rampa la hizo el Toño y otros cuates con los que rodamos en Desierto. Igual hicieron el doble del convento y la mayoria de las rampas que hay en Desierto.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Gracias DrFo, la Turner es muy estable cuando vuela y baja, la neta es que hoy bajo mejor que hace 20 años!!!!

Tacu: dale las gracias a tu cuate por el esfuerzo d armar las rampas. Dile que cuando necesite ayuda con mucho gusto voy

Al que no me animo es el doble del convento! Está bastante alto!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esta muy facil, ni se siente. Solo hay que entrarle con vuelo y eso es todo.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Quiero ver a alguien hacerlo antes de animarme, está muy suelto el aterrizaje!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

este salto lo taparon porque cuando estaba recien hecho tenia un gap en medio bastante dificil


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

El domingo anduvimos en el Desierto y nos pusimos a saltar en ese salto y nos dimos cuenta que más arriba (como 200 m) hay otro salto del lado derecho bajando a la par de un árbol, y todavía más arriba (100 m) más hay otro salto con recibidor en medio de dos árboles.

Es decir, hay una buena bajada para estar saltando. La pasamos súper!

P


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yup, y cre que quedaria muy bien linkearlos con un par de berms de 90* entre cada uno de los saltos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Yup, y cre que quedaria muy bien linkearlos con un par de berms de 90* entre cada uno de los saltos.


Se van a poner más dobles antes y mover más lejos el aterrizaje del doble que esta entre dos arboles unos 1.5-2 metros


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Quiero ver a alguien hacerlo antes de animarme, está muy suelto el aterrizaje!


Fuiste este fin? Vi a un dude alto con una Turner negra pero no se si eras tu.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Con berms a 45 a lo mejor, no recuerdo bien la distancia, cabria otro doble entre el doble alargado y el arbol.... Creo no?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Con berms a 45 a lo mejor, no recuerdo bien la distancia, cabria otro doble entre el doble alargado y el arbol.... Creo no?


Creo que si, el chiste seria poner más dobles antes porque hay mucho espacio y mucho chance de meter velocidad. Hay suficiente amplitud como para poner dobles de varios tamaños juntos y asi que la gente escoja.


----------



## Sephirot Unknown (Jun 28, 2012)

se ve bien, aunque aun lejos de mis posibilidades, tengo muchas ganas de echarme un viajecito desde mi casa hasta el desierto, aunque con mi actual bici no creo que sea factible.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Se ve padre el saltito. Nunca rode en el Desierto de los Leones, aunque soy de allá. 

Aquí, un cuate y yo construimos un par de saltitos similares en una ruta en la selva de Calakmul. No se si todavía existan. La Selva todo se lo "come" en poco tiempo. Nada más que está como a cuatro horas de aquí. La próxima vez que vaya, llevaremos el GoPro para filmar los saltos (y los madrazos, jeje).
Saludos,


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Aquí esta uno de los saltos más grandes de desierto, el "Dr. Psiquiatra", un poco desafiante pero nada del otro mundo:










Y el doble entre los arboles que comentamos:










Y el doble del convento, muy divertido:


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Orale, esta bueno el de la primera foto! Que será, de 2 metros?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si algo asi.


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> Y el doble del convento, muy divertido:


Este hay que quitarla la rampa que está antes, es muy pequeña y te quita velocidad.

=D


----------



## patoama (Apr 19, 2010)

Felicidades al tal toño y los que hayan trabajado en esa rampa, gracias por hacer del dto un mejor lugar para rodar. sí necesitan más manos para darle al trailbuilding, convoquen por aquí, creo que entre todos los que usamos esta ruta podemos constuir algo muy bueno.


----------



## ReySys (Sep 25, 2012)

*Voto por uno asi...*

If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube[/url]


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

les dejo el link de unas fotos que hice este sabado 28 de octubre 2012, muchas de estas son las rampas y drops que se mencionan aquí.

Saludos!

http://forums.mtbr.com/mexico/fotos-desierto-de-los-leones-mexico-df-816484.html


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

se ve bien.

Tipico saltas una rampa y dices.. estuvo grande no manches te levanta bien... y cuando ves el video parece un tope...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

nicoswit said:


> les dejo el link de unas fotos que hice *este sabado 28 de octubre 2012,*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

the last biker said:


> nicoswit said:
> 
> 
> > les dejo el link de unas fotos que hice *este sabado 28 de octubre 2012,*
> ...


----------



## ISAACSM (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola a todos,

unos amigo syyo le andamos pegando al MTB ya desde ocmeinzos de año, vamos mucho a Desierto, me han comentado de la barda y un lugar q ue le llaman los toboganes, ¿Lo ocnocen? dónde me recomiendan ir? dónde estan estos saltos que están posteados?

Saludos!!


----------

